# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Physikum Zahnmedizin

## Sissi08

Hallo!
Ich bin sehr verzweifelt.Vielleicht kann mit einer von euch mit der richtigen Information helfen.Ich habe den theoretischen Teil der Zahnrzlichen Vorprfung bestanden,bin aber im Praktischen durchgefallen.Nun habe ich richtig Panik auch beim zweiten und letzen Versuch durchzufallen.Letztes Semester ist es sechs Kommilitonen so ergangen.Sie sind gnadenlos exmatrikuliert worden.Ich kann mich seitdem nicht mehr motivieren und habe zahlreiche schlaflose Nchte, weil Wiederholer wenig Chancen haben.
Ich suche nach Mglichkeiten mein Studium im Ausland fortzusetzen.Wei jdm ob das in der Schweiz mglich ist?sterreich ist ja wohl die Hlle... Vielleicht ist einer in einer hnlichen Situation gewesen und kennt sich aus.Habe auch einiges ber Rumnien,Ungarn usw gelesen, aber eben nichts konkretes.Bruchte eine Anlaufstelle.
Bitte keine "Glaubst Du das Zahnmedizin das Richtige fr Dich ist?" -Kommentare!
Freue mich auf auf eure Infos!
Grsse Sissi   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:

----------


## jan-itor

als erstes: keine Panik!!!
geh zum Techniker, be und mach dich nicht fertig, und du wirst sehn, es wird klappen!!!
Sollte es trotzdem nicht klappen (pech kann man ja immer haben), wrd ich dir schon sterreich raten. In den 3 Unis versucht man gerade alles um die Wartezeiten zu reduzieren und sie Situation im Studium zu verbessern. 
Wahrscheinlich wrde dir aber nicht viel von deinen Leistungen in Deutschland angerechnet werden, da das Zahnistudium in sterreich in den ersten 3 Jahren  zum grten Teil dem Humanmedizinstudium entspricht.
Zur Zulassung in sterreich: Du msstest wohl die Aufnahmetests (EMS oder Wissenstest) bestehen... auer du hast in deinem bisherigen Studium Leistungen im Umfang von 150 Semesterwochenstunden erbracht, dann knntest du ohne Aufnahmetest zugelassen werden...

Eine weitere Mglichkeit wre an deiner Uni oder an einer andren Deutschen zu Humanmedizin wechseln und dort das Physikum machen. Und wenn du das hast, kannst du direkt in die Klinik Zahnmedizin zurckwechseln... wre wohl der schnellste Weg, da er wenn du sofort einen Platz bekommen wrdest nur 1 Jahr dauern wrde... in sterreich msstest du fast bei Null beginnen

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur Ungarn raten...zur Schweiz kann ich nicht viel sagen, auer dass es dort anscheinend sehr schwer ist als Auslnder einen Studienplatz zu bekommen...

Ich hoffe du packst das Physikum beim 2. Versuch, dass du dir diese Umwege sparst!!!
GANZ VIEL GLCK!!!

----------


## shifty

> Eine weitere Mglichkeit wre an deiner Uni oder an einer andren Deutschen zu Humanmedizin wechseln und dort das Physikum machen. Und wenn du das hast, kannst du direkt in die Klinik Zahnmedizin zurckwechseln...


Das stimmt meines Wissens nicht. Wenn Du die zwangsexmatrikuliert wurdest, hast Du allgemein die Zulassung fr speziell deinen Studiengang verloren. Du kannst halt versuchen ber einen Quereinstieg in die Humanmedizin reinzurutschen. Ist aber schwer ....

Aber Tschakka Du schaffst es !!!! Darf ich mal fragen an welcher Uni du studierst? Nicht das ich da nchstes Semester hinwechsle! Ich vermute mal Hamburg, Hannover oder Berlin???

----------


## Yuka

Das tut mir echt Leid mit deinem Physikum. Hab' zwar jetzt keine Infos bezglich Alternativen, aber ich glaub auch, dass du mit ein bissel bung beim Zahntechniker das Ding schon schaukeln wirst. Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen.

Woran lags denn? Hast Du vorher nochmal im Labor gebt?

----------


## hennessy

> ...
> Eine weitere Mglichkeit wre an deiner Uni oder an einer andren Deutschen zu Humanmedizin wechseln und dort das Physikum machen. Und wenn du das hast, kannst du direkt in die Klinik Zahnmedizin zurckwechseln...


Das stimmt definitiv NICHT. Auch als Humanmediziner musst Du in Zahnmedizin das Physikum im Fach Zahnersatz (mndlich und praktisch) mindestens mit der Note 3 bestehen, um das klinische Studium beginnen zu drfen.

----------


## Sawyer

N, bei uns mssen Humanis mit Physikum nur TPK, Pha1&2 machen und sind dann in der Klinik.

----------


## sVeRiGe

Heit das dann umgekehrt, dass man wenn man sich unsicher ist, ruhig Humanmedizin ausprobieren sollte, weil man dann nach dem Physikum in die Zmed wechseln kann?

----------


## mklum

da htte ich mal eine frage zu: 
wieso muessen leute mit humanmedizinphysikum mindestens ne 3 haben? heisst das, insgesamt, oder duerfen sie nicht mal in einer einzelnote ne 4 haben?

----------


## hennessy

> da htte ich mal eine frage zu: 
> wieso muessen leute mit humanmedizinphysikum mindestens ne 3 haben? heisst das, insgesamt, oder duerfen sie nicht mal in einer einzelnote ne 4 haben?


anscheinend ist dies nicht einheitlich geregelt. Evtl. beim zustndigen LPA nachfragen. Bei uns wars so, dass die Humanmediziner mit Human-Physikum das Physikum im Fach Zahnersatzkunde (praktisch und mndlich) mindestens mit der Gesamtnote 3 bestehen mussten, um in die Klinik der Zahnmedizin zugelassen zu werden. Dabei wurde es so geregelt, dass die Gesamtnote nicht besser sein konnte als die schlechtere Einzelnote. Ist allerdings schon ewig her.

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

> Heit das dann umgekehrt, dass man wenn man sich unsicher ist, ruhig Humanmedizin ausprobieren sollte, weil man dann nach dem Physikum in die Zmed wechseln kann?



scherzkeks,natrlich nciht. wenn du "nur" das physikum in der humanmedizin hast, ists meistens so (jede uni handhabt das ja eh anders), dass du trotzdem den technischen krimskram machen darfst. wenn du aber bereits das staatsexamen hast, dann brauchst nur die 3 technikkurse und kommst dann in die klinik ohne physikum.

und wenn du wirklich sicher gehen willst, frag bitte jede uni, an der du planst zu studieren oder die uni, wo du bereits eingeschrieben bist.

----------

